
Unofficial Hacker News Meetup Portland, OR - jefflombardjr
https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-PDX/
======
jefflombardjr
Inspired by other similar meetups:

\-
[https://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/](https://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/)

\-
[https://www.meetup.com/hackernewsdc/](https://www.meetup.com/hackernewsdc/)

If anyone's in town, I hope to see you there!

